

My Quest for a Logo - mikeg8
http://www.mikegranados.com/refreshed-pt1-new-logo.html

======
georgemcbay
Virtually every time there is some logo-related story here on Hacker News I
click through, read the story, look at the resulting logo and think 'well,
that kinda sucks'.

Not this time! That's a nice one.

